# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Difference Between LEFT JOIN and LEFT OUTER JOIN?

## ashokkumar

hi...

    What is the difference between LEFT JOIN and LEFT OUTER JOIN in mysql table join?


Thanks & Regards,
S.Ashokkumar

----------

